# Adobe Lightroom 4.3 Released



## atomicpunk (Dec 13, 2012)

Adobe has released LR 4.3. It includes a lens profile for the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM and supports the Canon 6D.


----------



## Badger (Dec 13, 2012)

I can finally get those pictures off my 6D!


----------



## Crapking (Dec 13, 2012)

I had been using the beta release on my MacBook Pro retina display (2012) and must say it renders colors/resolution very nicely; updated this AM and looked at a few images, seems to be the same as the beta - with the addition of the 6D support. Lens profiles for the mark II 24-70 seem very similar to the mark I but nice to not have to select it anymore (auto lens profile is now 1 less step).


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 13, 2012)

Ahh. Finally. Now I can start the wait process to see what problems and performance issues 4.3 introduces! Ever since ver 4 was released into beta it has been a trainwreck. 4.2 fixed a lot of that but performance issues still linger. It is my sincere hope that 4.3 will finally bring the performance back to at least ver 3 levels.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am just glad Adobe is updating at this quick frequency since the release of LR 4.2... quirks are bound to exist still but it is good to know the company is making an effort. Now if only Canon took the cue and did that with firmware.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

*Adobe Releases Lightroom 4.3 and Camera Raw 7.3*


```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/adobe-releases-lightroom-4-3-and-camera-raw-7-3/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/adobe-releases-lightroom-4-3-and-camera-raw-7-3/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From Adobe


</strong>Adobe today announced the availability of Lightroom 4.3 and Camera Raw 7.3 final releases on Adobe.com. The update adds HiDPI support within the Lightroom Library and Develop modules and includes additional raw file format support for 20 new cameras including the Canon EOS 6D, Nikon D5200 and Sony DSC-RX1. A comprehensive list of newly supported cameras is provided below.</p>
<p><strong>Newly supported cameras:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 6D</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot S110</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot G15</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot SX50 HS</li>
<li>Casio Exilim EX-ZR1000</li>
<li>Casio Exilim EX-FC300S</li>
<li>Leica M-E</li>
<li>Nikon 1 V2</li>
<li>Nikon D5200</li>
<li>Nikon D600</li>
<li>Olympus PEN E-PL5</li>
<li>Olympus PEN E-PM2</li>
<li>Olympus STYLUS XZ-2 iHS</li>
<li>Panasonic DMC-GH3</li>
<li>Pentax K-5 II</li>
<li>Pentax K-5 IIs</li>
<li>Pentax Q10</li>
<li>Sony DSC-RX1</li>
<li>Sony NEX-VG30</li>
<li>Sony NEX-VG900</li>
</ul>
<p>In addition, the Lightroom 4.3 and Camera Raw 7.3 final releases correct issues reported in earlier releases. Special thanks to all community members who contributed feedback via the community-powered site:<a href="http:// feedback.photoshop.com" target="_blank"> feedback.photoshop.com</a>.</p>
<p>Lightroom is the essential digital photography workflow solution, helping serious amateur and professional photographers quickly import, manage, enhance and showcase all their images within one application. The Photoshop Camera Raw plug-in provides fast and easy access to raw image formats produced by many leading digital cameras.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>Lightroom 4.3 is available as a free download for Lightroom 4 customers, and the Camera Raw plug-in is available as a free download for Photoshop CS6 customers. Both are available for Mac and Windows. For additional information, please visit the Adobe Lightroom blog: <a href="http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/" target="_blank">http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/</a></p>
<p><a title="adobe" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5521" target="news-story-4785329287"><strong>Click here to download Adobe Lightroom 4.3 for Windows</strong></a></p>
<p><a title="adobe" href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5520" target="news-story-4785329287"><strong>Click here to download Adobe Lightroom 4.3 for Macintosh</strong></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

